# Is my carry permit good in (insert state here)?



## Grenadier

Since Packing.org went down, there's been a bit of confusion, regarding where you can carry, and where you can't carry, and who honors what permits from other states. 

These sites:

http://www.handgunlaw.us/

http://www.carryconcealed.net/

http://usconcealedcarry.com

http://www.nraila.org/recmap/usrecmap.aspx

have most of the answers, and are easy to use, while showing a pretty good, up to date, listing of the laws. 

The reciprocity maps are easy to read, and things are generally spelled out quite clearly. 

Please note, that *you* are still responsible for finding out the details about the places you visit, and that these sites are but listings of things. They aren't responsible for you, and are there to simply give you some info.


----------



## arnisador

Ah, thanks!

What happened to Packing.org?


----------



## Grenadier

arnisador said:


> Ah, thanks!
> 
> What happened to Packing.org?


 
Sadly to say, it died out.  That site used to be a great site back in 2005, but the owner let it degenerate.  

He still owns the domain for another 4 years, and I hope that he can one day ressurect it, but the website has been down for the last 16+ months.


----------



## punisher73

Grenadier said:


> Sadly to say, it died out. That site used to be a great site back in 2005, but the owner let it degenerate.
> 
> He still owns the domain for another 4 years, and I hope that he can one day ressurect it, but the website has been down for the last 16+ months.


 
Funny story about my Lt. and one of our deputies.  They are both certified firearms instructors and teach civilian CCW classes here in Michigan.  They put together a sheet of references for the students and had listed that site, but put ".com" instead of "packing.org" Several of the students came back the next day of the class VERY upset.  It seems that ".com" is a porn site (which is why I didn't want to write out the address and link to it from here) and they thought that the instructors were just trying to pull a joke on them.


----------



## wade

Also go to usconcealedcarry.com  Tim has a really great site, enjoy.


----------



## Grenadier

Added some more links.


----------



## allenjp

In California? Are you serious! hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa!


----------



## Ceicei

Try the link at:

http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_information.html


----------



## Grenadier

Added the NRA's site.  Unlike other sites that may disappear after a while, this one's not going anywhere.


----------

